# Noisy Trunk.



## SentraBoy (Jun 19, 2002)

My XE has a noisy trunk. It sounds like it slaps down as if it was loose or about to open. I brought it to the body shop and they tightened down the trunk as much as they could. They told me these are non-adjustable. It seems very tight but It to makes a little bit more noise now. 

Has anyone ever experienced this problem before?
I have a spoiler will the added weight cause this problem?

I was thinking of using dynamat on the metal where the trunk latch is. Will it help when I close the lid?

Any help would greatly appreciated.
[email protected]


----------



## Db Diablo (Jul 19, 2002)

Do you hear this "slap" only when you go over bumps? If so, it could be that your spare tire is not screwed down securely and it jumps up every time you hit a bump.


----------



## SentraBoy (Jun 19, 2002)

It only makes the "slap" when I go over bumps. 
I think the spare tire is pretty tight though.


----------



## Raul (Sep 12, 2002)

loose/broken/damaged shock absorber?


----------



## SentraBoy (Jun 19, 2002)

I just got my struts and spring 3 months ago. The problem existed before I replaced them.


----------



## SkylineGTR (Apr 30, 2002)

Could be the spare tire, or even (a long shot) check the compartment with your jack. maybe something in there could be rattling around.


----------



## Centurion (Sep 5, 2002)

SentraBoy said:


> *I have a spoiler will the added weight cause this problem?
> 
> 
> .
> [email protected] *


Yes absolutely. The torsion rods that spring open the trunk are different if it came with or without the factory spoiler.


----------



## SentraBoy (Jun 19, 2002)

I bought the car brand new and the dealer installed the spoiler before I took it home. It is a fiberglass spoiler w/led.

Do you recommend I change the torsion bars. Will this quiet it down?


----------



## bahearn (Jul 15, 2002)

Sure you don't have a hot babe, bound and gagged, in the trunk? Oh, wait, you don't drive a BMW...


----------



## Centurion (Sep 5, 2002)

SentraBoy said:


> *I bought the car brand new and the dealer installed the spoiler before I took it home. It is a fiberglass spoiler w/led.
> 
> Do you recommend I change the torsion bars. Will this quiet it down? *


If it's a factory spoiler, then it came with the proper torsion rods. Sounds like the tech cut a corner by not installing them because thay are a pain to install. Those proper rods will slow the rate of closure.


----------



## Guest (Oct 18, 2002)

*trunk lid noise*

The B13 sentras are notorious for, among other things, trunk lid noise. It usually occurs because the clearance between the lid and the trunk increases over time. I took some clear silicone and put a 1/8" high drop of it on each side of my trunk at the edges of the lid. When the trunk lid is shut now, the silicone applies upward pressure and eliminates the excess clearance. Ergo, no more noise!


----------



## SentraBoy (Jun 19, 2002)

Do you think if I apply some dynamat or foam on the trunk near the latch, where the trunk & lid met, it will quiet it down?


----------



## Guest (Oct 18, 2002)

*noisy trunk*

I wouldn't apply the Dynomat at the latch..I would put it up on the trunk edge above the tail lights personally. Also, you may need to use some fairly thick Dynomat. You'll probably need b/w 1/8" and 1/4" of thickness overall. Good luck.


----------



## Sunny (May 6, 2002)

there is room for adjustment in the B13 trunklid, look at the assembly where the trunklid locks to, you will have to loosen a couple of bolts in order to adjust the position of the locking assembly side to side, up and down, i.e to pull on the trunklid lower as to eliminate possible noise. Wish i could scan my FSM to show you.

Tevs


----------



## SentraBoy (Jun 19, 2002)

My bodyshop did adjust the trunk as tight as possible and now it makes even more noist then when it was loose. When the trunks slaps and sounds like it echos.

Any suggestions?


----------



## Dan_93SER (Oct 21, 2002)

I had this problem when I first got the car. I tried Dynamat, but it didn't do a thing. 

What worked for me was to glue a couple of rubber washers to the rubber bumpstops screwed into the trunklid. This increased the height of the bumpstop, and gave the trunklid something to sit on, rather than clanging around on the metal body.

The Chilton's manual said that some models have the kind of bumpstop that you can adjust by turning, but mine didn't.


----------



## Sunny (May 6, 2002)

Those rubber bumpstops (which you can turn up or down to adjust tension between the trunklid and the chassis) over time cave-in, these can be bought at the Nissan Dealership for a few dollars.

Tevs


----------



## schauhan (Apr 29, 2004)

This is what finally worked:

1. Inside the trunk lid, remove the screw from the link which connects the main trunk lock to the key cylinder.

2. Put some soft material around the hole, like rubber washer or something ( I put some sound deadener) and screw it back.

3. Take a piece of electrical tape and wrap around the hole where the lid latch connects to the lock.


All trunk noise is gone with the wind, it's calm like a winter night. It worked for me.


----------



## Twiz (Aug 24, 2004)

Maybe its the junk in the trunk that makes noise or your trunklid doesn't line up correctly when it's shut or it could the vent thingy right next to your rear window.


----------



## schauhan (Apr 29, 2004)

Trunk was 100% empty and cleaned up since I am in the process or adding some sound deanener and trunk lid is lined up since there is no visual signs. there is no vent in my car.

The noise was gone immediately after I did the above trick. And it worked pretty damn well.


----------



## Catman (May 21, 2004)

I had a noise caused by the two long bars that criss-cross each other below the speakers or the back deck. They would vibrate and bang against each other, making a rattling noise. Stuffed a small piece of foam in between the rods. Problem solved. Don't know if this is what you are experiencing?


----------

